# Upgrading two bikes- parts compatibility questions!



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

I need a little help with Shimano road parts compatibility. I have a Serotta with a 9-speed Ultegra triple setup and a Specialized Roubaix with a 105/ultegra/DA compact double mix. Both 9-speed shifters on the Seraotta are shot and I’m looking for a good way to upgrade both bikes at once. I have a basic plan but a few questions.

1. The Roubaix has ST-5600 shifters that work with either a triple or double.
I will take these shifters and put them on the Serotta. I think that all I will need to buy for the Serotta is a 10-speed cassette and a new chain. I think that the ST-5600 shifters should work fine with the Serotta’s FD-6600 and RD-6600 derailleurs. Does this seem right?

2. So I will need to buy new double shifters for the Roubaix, which has a 105 ST-5600 front derailleur and an ultegra RD-6600 rear derailleur. I want to get either Ultegra or DA shifters. But I am confused if these will work with the front derailleur- a Shimano flow sheet I found only shows the 105 front derailleur in combination with 105 shifters.

Does anyone know what shifters will work with the Roubaix setup and if I will need to buy a new front derailleur as well?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

1. Yes. Although if you use a triple setup there is a difference between double and triple derailleurs. Ideally you would want to use any of the series that end in 03 as in FD-6603, FD-5603 and the same with the RD. RD-6603, RD-5603. There is also a difference between the new chains and old chains. Shimano doesn't recommend using the new (5701, 6701,7901 series) chains with a triple. Stick with the 5600, 6600, 7800 series chains for a triple setup.

2. As long as you use parts form the even numbered series 10 speed (5600, 6600, 7800) you shouldn't have a problem. There is a difference with the new odd numbered shifters and derailleurs. (5700,6700,7900) Even then if you buy the new Ultegra or Dura Ace shifters, the DA shifter and FD are the only two that really need to be together to work properly. If you use the older shifters (6600 or 7800) you won't have a problem with the 105 FD.


----------

